# BIRTH CERTIFICATE REGISTRATION BAHRAIN



## poshchic2021 (11 mo ago)

Hello everyone! I gave birth 3 months ago, and unfortunately, I got married when I was 2 months pregnant.
so now we are in the process of our son's birth certificate however, there's a case ongoing as we got married whilst I'm 2 months pregnant. 

We will be leaving Bahrain soon and until now his birth certificate is still in process and they keep pushing the court date back, It has been 3 months now but still no update. 

IS THERE ANY WAY THAT WE CAN EXPEDITE THE PROCESS? AS WE WILL BE LEAVING IN A MONTH. 

YOUR HELP/SUGGESTION WOULD BE GREAT! 

THANKYOU!


----------

